# Dull and faded sunbleached paintwork, advice needed



## Beargrease (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello
Just been to view a 2004 Adria motorhome and its very nice and would like to buy it, however one side and the rear of the motorhome has dull faded paintwork which looks nothing like the one good side which is glossy and shiny like it should be.
Would this be restorable or should this put me off buying it, any advice gratefully received.
Thanks very much
Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it GRP (fibreglass) or metal??? 

Both are slavageable but the technique and products differ.

Might be worth having a chat with a vehicle Valeting company. They have the necessary knowledge and products. Could save you a LOT of hard effort !!!

If the rest of the vehicle is what you want then I would try and get a discount on the price.

£250 should more than cover the cost of a professional bringing the bodywork up to scratch. If it was ME selling it I would have paid out to get it done BEFORE advertising it.

Andy


----------



## Beargrease (Apr 19, 2006)

Its GRP i think as the panels are flat no dents ripple's.
Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Presumably it's always been parked in the same place with one side facing the sun?

Whether it's alloy or GRP doesn't really matter (other than possibly the product and method used to buff it), just make sure the finish is solid with no areas where the top layer has already been cut through by previous cutting back.

Two answers:

1) If it's a dealer selling it, tell him to get it cut back and polished with the promise of buying it if it looks good afterwards.
2) If it's a private seller negotiate a discount sufficient to pay a good bodyshop to do the job for you. I'd want about £400 to £500 discount to get it done properly, it'll be a full day of a job because you'll need the whole of the van polishing so that the finish matches. Phone your local bodyshops for an estimate.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I used Meguiars 3 stage marine polish on the GRP parts of my van, there is a mild cutting cream, a polish and a gloss finish. It is hard work and time consuming as you effectively have to polish the same area at least three times to get a good finish. However once you have done this and so long as you keep topping up with the top two coats it will keep its deep luster. I seal the area with a product called Shiny Stuff (a locally produced spray and wipe polish that is used in the limo industry).

It's not cheap but you can shop around and get a deal (Amazon or Ebay) I think I paid about £25 for the three bottles.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

How did you go on....did you buy it .....what polish did you get ??


----------

